# Osteopenia and egg donor ivf- what Vits to take?



## Picki15 (Oct 6, 2011)

I am just about to start an ivf cycle using donor eggs. I have osteopenia and have been taking adcal d3 for almost a year. I have also been taking folic acid, vit c , zinc and mumomega. Ideally i would like to take one allrounder muti vit instead of seperate supplements so Is it ok to take a pregnacare vitamin supplement too at the same time as adcal? I know there isn't any calcium in pregnacare but what about the d3? If not then is there anything else you can reccomend as I'm very confused! 

Thanks x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

There is 10 micrograms of vitamin d in each tablet of pregnacare and each adcal d3 tablet.
I would suggest that in order to keep the vitamin d within the recommended level that you ask the doctor to review your adcal D3 and perhaps you take plain adcal with a pregnacare tablet as you have a clinical indication for calcium supplements.

Use of these agents needs to be doctor supervised however.

Here is what the adcal d3 data sheet says for pregnancy.

''During pregnancy and lactation treatment with Adcal-D3 should always be under the direction of a physician.  During pregnancy and lactation, requirements for calcium and vitamin D are increased but in deciding on the required supplementation allowances should be made for availability of these agents from other sources.  If Adcal-D3 and iron supplements are both required to be administered to the patient, they should be taken at different times (see Section 4.5).
Overdoses of vitamin D have shown teratogenic effects in pregnant animals. However, there have been no studies on the use of this medicinal product in human pregnancy and lactation.  In humans, long term hypercalcaemia can lead to physical and mental retardation, aortic stenosis and retinopathy in a new born child.  Vitamin D and its metabolites pass into the breast milk.''


----------

